# whats everyone using for leather cleaner / conditioner?



## stock04yellow (Jun 18, 2015)

What does everyone use for leather conditioner?

I recently had some patch work done on my drivers seat, the leather was so dry it cracked when my upholster guy tried to re stitch a seam. He just recommended what ever autozone or walmart carried for leather conditioner to keep the rest from drying out.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I use Adams Products for all my collector cars and d.d's.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Lexol is great, locally available and doesn't leave "white heads" in the perforated parts of the seats


----------



## stock04yellow (Jun 18, 2015)

I've always heard great things about Adams stuff. I'm an autogeek shopper for most of my stuff so I might try the lexol and the adams and see. My bro recommends some stuff from colllinite. So many choices...lol

I'm just not happy with meguiars leather conditioner. I stopped using their paint products years ago. I found the longevity lacking. But I still buy quik detail and xpress wax in bulk for the daily drivers until I find something comparable in price though.


----------

